# How can i find a musician to put music to my lyrics?



## MichealMack

i have written really good lyrics and i need to find a musician that is willing to do a joint venture with me and put music to the lyrics, i am looking for people with the same general style as Rob Thomas, John Mayor, Jason Mraz etc. i live in Tacoma Washington
http://mojoblastreview.com/


----------



## Wicked_one

Usually, the easier way is the other way around: music first, then the lyrics, but good luck finding people you need


----------



## Ukko

*Look to the past*



MichealMack said:


> i have written really good lyrics and i need to find a musician that is willing to do a joint venture with me and put music to the lyrics, i am looking for people with the same general style as Rob Thomas, John Mayor, Jason Mraz etc. i live in Tacoma Washington
> http://mojoblastreview.com/


I don't know any of those people, but you don't need them anyway. With a little tinkering, Mozart, or Borodin, or any of several other folk will do for you, and they don't require monetary compensation.


----------



## serentan

Hi there. I'd do two things right off. Write up a notice and send it to Berkeley school of music with an email address or here on the forum if you want to stay out of internet's way with your address. Or any other top music school.Try Siena Jazz. Any place in the world that does music these days works in English as well as as their own language. Most serious schools of music would be fine about posting your request ion their music board, I'm certain. just ask.

also;
Go onto My Space with some time and scout around for whom you like and ask, simply. 

Best of luck!


----------



## fresk

you can find on net,there are lots of resources,which try to help you.


----------

